# USB drive as third drive in a mirror



## pom (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi,

I have a server with two internal hard drives running as a ZFS mirror. To have an external backup I have the idea to add a 3rd third drive to the mirror which is an external USB drive. The plan is to connect the drive from time to time. Once the external drive is resilvered  I like to disconnect the drive again. Is there anything special I should consider? Can I just connect/disconnect the USB disk or do I need any special command to start resilvering?

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## J65nko (Aug 30, 2013)

See http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19253-01/819-5461/gbinw/ for information about the `zfs send` and `zfs receive` alternative.


----------

